

A canvas app that you can play with explained using jsfiddle - treeface
http://jsfiddle.net/5evBx/14/

======
treeface
I ran across this fiddle last night when I (accidentally) checked JSFiddle's
Twitter account:

<http://jsfiddle.net/zalun/5evBx/8/>

I've recently been noticing that people who make experimental canvas apps
often don't add significant comments that would help other people understand
what they're doing. So here I added comments for every major action and I also
added a bunch of stat trackers (like the current absolute x and y velocities)
that I thought some stats people would like. If you want to add more, you can
adjust it and hit "update", or you can just fork it to a new fiddle and start
from scratch.

Have fun...

